# Armed Citizen Stops Mass Shooting In Alabama



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/10/30/armed-citizen-stops-mass-shooting-alabama/


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Listen to the libs; it can't be a mass shooting, there's only one dead!

If the dad had waited until the gunman killed at least 4 people, it would have qualified as a mass shooting.


----------

